# Do legitimate Girl furries exist?



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 17, 2010)

does anyone know if there Are actually any legitimate Girl furries in the world? Ones that people have actually seen or can prove it and that arn't just men pretending?

Or are there no girls on the internet and all underage teens are actually FBI agents Trolling.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Raises paw* I'm a fema....oh wait, nevermind.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes.  o.o


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

20% of the fandom are chicks.


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 17, 2010)

Not fooled by you scotty, can see your male bits from a mile away


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 17, 2010)

My friend's one.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

Oscar Wilder said:


> Not fooled by you scotty, can see your male bits from a mile away



My e-peen is thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis long ^_^


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 17, 2010)

I think I saw a girl at a con', but she might have been a beanbag cushion.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 17, 2010)

Oscar Wilder said:


> Not fooled by you scotty, can see your male bits from a mile away



I see you smiling miles away too


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> 20% of the fandom are chicks.



That still leaves 80% guys.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Mar 17, 2010)

O hai.


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 17, 2010)

I heard Scotty is so big, it goes in one end and come out the other. lol


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

Oscar Wilder said:


> That still leaves 80% guys.


Hello nerds?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

Oscar Wilder said:


> I heard Scotty is so big, it goes in one end and come out the other. lol



Around the world in 80 thrusts eh?


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 17, 2010)

Is there a proper term for furry girls? seeing as like 6 have come out of the woodwork?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 17, 2010)

I am.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 17, 2010)

Oscar Wilder said:


> Is there a proper term for furry girls? seeing as like 6 have come out of the woodwork?



What's the term for furry _guys_?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

Oscar Wilder said:


> Is there a proper term for furry girls? seeing as like 6 have come out of the woodwork?


Ok the first one that comes up with a term gets lubbed and I sick scotty on :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What's the term for furry _guys_?


furfag :V


----------



## Nylak (Mar 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What's the term for furry _guys_?


 
Ghey.



CannonFodder said:


> furfag :V


 
Why can't we be furfags?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 17, 2010)

Oscar Wilder said:


> Is there a proper term for furry girls? seeing as like 6 have come out of the woodwork?


The closest I can think of is "vixen". One might argue that it's stupid because not all furries are foxes, but "furry" is kind of a silly name because there are a lot of people in the fandom who are dragons or whatever.


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> furfag :V



DMMIT HE BEAT ME TO IT< ARGGGGGG!!!!!!


----------



## quayza (Mar 17, 2010)

We really need more girls in the fandom. How many straight guys do you think have been converted by now cuz i have have seen a few.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

OOh, pick me quayza!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh wait, can I be a "buh-hunny"?

Becaus--


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 17, 2010)

I remember seeing the results of a furry survey that said that there were more dogfuckers in the fandom than girls.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 17, 2010)

No.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

You know I thought of something making a friend that's a guy into a furry is hard, making a friend that's a girl a furry they just hop on in the fandom.


----------



## quayza (Mar 17, 2010)

Any of you laddies mind jumpin in my friends list to keep me sane lol.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You know I thought of something making a friend that's a guy into a furry is hard, making a friend that's a girl a furry they just hop on in the fandom.


 
They're naive.  They learn soon enough the horrible truth and run away before it's too late.

Those of us who remain...

Well, that doesn't say much about us, does it?  e_e


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 17, 2010)

DAMN YOU SCOTTY!!!! I clicked that bloody link on your sig, evil stuff.


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 17, 2010)

Nylak said:


> They're naive.  They learn soon enough the horrible truth and run away before it's too late.
> 
> Those of us who remain...
> 
> Well, that doesn't say much about us, does it?  e_e



Well, it does kinda say something.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

All of the females in the fandom are true sweethearts that just roll with it. <3

Except Kylie...sorry, nothing personal you're just not a sweetheart, although you're awesome


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 17, 2010)

Ask my boyfriend.


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 17, 2010)

proof?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

Nylak said:


> They're naive.  They learn soon enough the horrible truth and run away before it's too late.
> 
> Those of us who remain...
> 
> Well, that doesn't say much about us, does it?  e_e


Who isn't naive when they join?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 17, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Ask my boyfriend.



Is he Mr. Wright?


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Is he Mr. Wright?



I LOVE PHOENIX WRONG!!!!


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Is he Mr. Wright?



No, the one with the furry whorehandles big ol' horns.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Is he Mr. Wright?


*ba-dum-tssh*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 17, 2010)

No, furry girls are a made up mythological creature.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> All of the females in the fandom are true sweethearts that just roll with it. <3


Yes!  Let's go with that assessment.  :3 



CannonFodder said:


> Who isn't naive when they join?


 Yes, but when males learn the truth they conform and embrace it.  Females run away in horror.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yes, but when males learn the truth they conform and embrace *and take it in the ass*.  Females run away in horror.


Fix'd :V


----------



## Nylak (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Fix'd :V


 
I didn't want to say it myself, buuuuut...


----------



## Lobar (Mar 17, 2010)

No.  Every "female" here either really has a penis, or wants to have one.

It's true.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

Oscar Wilder said:


> DAMN YOU SCOTTY!!!! I clicked that bloody link on your sig, evil stuff.




Lol I accidently clicked on it an closed it but the music wouldn't stop....

Google chrome has a option so that if multiple dialog boxes pop up, you can just stop the whole process and I did that but it never ended!

P.S. Hold enter once the messages start popping up....


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes, but when males learn the truth they conform and embrace it.  Females run away in horror, then come back and take it in the ass.[/QUOTE]

Better fixed


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 17, 2010)

Lobar said:


> No.  Every "female" has a penis and takes others away.
> 
> It's true.



Fix.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

Also alot of the people on here lie about their gender.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 17, 2010)

Lobar said:


> No. Every "female" here either really has a penis, or wants to have one.
> 
> It's true.


 
Ew.

No.



CannonFodder said:


> Also alot of the people on here lie about their gender.


 
Wouldn't surprise me, but do you think there are females pretending to be males or the other way around?  I'm genuinely curious.  The way the gender lines are skewed it looks like gals are faking as dudes (so as not to be harassed?), but I still suspect more dudes would charade as females (since this fandom isn't right).


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Except Kylie...sorry, nothing personal you're just not a sweetheart, although you're awesome



R u talking about me?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> R u talking about me?



No, kylieisacanable. Btw, another PA fur...join the bandwagon ^_^


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 17, 2010)

I think more guys pretending to be girls really


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Wouldn't surprise me, but do you think there are females pretending to be males or the other way around?  I'm genuinely curious.  The way the gender lines are skewed it looks like gals are faking as dudes (so as not to be harassed?), but I still suspect more dudes would charade as females (since this fandom isn't right).


Well the fandom is 20% female so that means 221% of you are lying about your gender.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Well the fandom is 20% female so that means 221% of you are lying about your gender.



This.


----------



## Morroke (Mar 17, 2010)

Hurpa durp


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

Lol, of course...that makes purrfect sense that over 100% of people lie about their gender....Oh noes, does that mean I'm actually a female if I claim to be a male! *Checks crotch....*


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lol, of course...that makes purrfect sense that over 100% of people lie about their gender....Oh noes, does that mean I'm actually a female if I claim to be a male! *Checks crotch....*


*scotty's dick starts glowing rainbows*


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Wouldn't surprise me, but do you think there are females pretending to be males or the other way around? I'm genuinely curious. The way the gender lines are skewed it looks like gals are faking as dudes (so as not to be harassed?), but I still suspect more dudes would charade as females (since this fandom isn't right).


 

I agree, I think it would be more males acting as females than vice versa.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Well the fandom is 20% female so that means 221% of you are lying about your gender.


 
I have photos!  I can prove it!  >:[

...Also, if I was gonna pick a gender in this community, I'd be a dude.  >>  Less "hey wanna yiff? apparently you have a vagina and that's all I need to know" messages.  

Then again, they'd pretty much probably still come in relatively comparable frequency, just change vagina to dick.


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No, kylieisacanable. Btw, another PA fur...join the bandwagon ^_^



Ok, I didn't see her post yet so I thought you directed it at me. And yeah I'm from PA, but I live on the complete opposite side of the state.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 17, 2010)

My girlfriend :V


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I have photos! I can prove it! >:[


 
This sounds like a good idea. :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *scotty's dick starts glowing rainbows*



*Blinded by the light....*



Nylak said:


> I have photos!  I can prove it!  >:[
> 
> ...Also, if I was gonna pick a gender in this community, I'd be a dude.  >>  Less "hey wanna yiff? apparently you have a vagina and that's all I need to know" messages.
> 
> Then again, they'd pretty much probably still come in relatively comparable frequency, just change vagina to dick.



Cause vagina is boring, I'm tellin' ya! Gosh, I'm breaking my #1 rule of talking to women...I brought up a naughty word.


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 17, 2010)

leon said:


> This sounds like a good idea. :V



I second this motion.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh my god.....I spam clicked on my sigpic and it brought up like 10 pages and it kept playing the damn rick roll'd song like 10 times over....it was a garbled mass of hell I tell ya.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 17, 2010)

leon said:


> This sounds like a good idea. :V


I have a couple (one, two) on my FA page, but I'm not showing anything that proves I'm not a tranny.  >_>  Not til the second date.



Scotty1700 said:


> Cause vagina is boring, I'm tellin' ya! Gosh, I'm breaking my #1 rule of talking to women...I brought up a naughty word.


 Vagina is not a naughty word.  D:  Penisface.


----------



## Browder (Mar 17, 2010)

Girls are usually smarter, that's why.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 17, 2010)

Oscar Wilder said:


> I second this motion.



I third this then!

Pervs.








...your going to prove it , aren't you??


----------



## Nylak (Mar 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> Girls are usually smarter, that's why.


 
This is exactly it.



HAXX said:


> I third this then!
> 
> Pervs.
> 
> ...


 
I'm not posting pictures of my chest if that's what you're asking. >>  (I jest.)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I have a couple (one, two) on my FA page, but I'm not showing anything that proves I'm not a tranny.  >_>  Not til the second date.
> 
> 
> Vagina is not a naughty word.  D:  Penisface.



Love the hair 

Dirty dirty ^_^


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Blinded by the light....*


ahhh, the rainbows they burn!


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 17, 2010)

I add the motion....of vulgar pelvic thrusting.

Duffman to the rescue


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I have a couple (one, two) on my FA page, but I'm not showing anything that proves I'm not a tranny.


*fap fap fap* :V


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I have a couple (one, two) on my FA page, but I'm not showing anything that proves I'm not a tranny. >_> Not til the second date.


 
D'awwww. :3c




That's fine by me. :3c


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ahhh, the rainbows they burn!



Now wait a sec....I've yet to do anything homosexual with myself so uh..why's it rainbow...


----------



## Nylak (Mar 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Now wait a sec....I've yet to do anything homosexual with myself so uh..why's it rainbow...


 
You're a furry; you're automatically gay.

Or at least bi.


----------



## Browder (Mar 17, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I have a couple (one, two) on my FA page, but I'm not showing anything that proves I'm not a tranny.  >_>



...The glasses totally killed my mental image of you. Also long hair is long.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Now wait a sec....I've yet to do anything homosexual with myself so uh..why's it rainbow...


I thought you were gay.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> ...The glasses totally killed my mental image of you. Also long hair is long.


 
Dude, I even have glasses on my fursona/sig. Not hiding anything. XD  I usually don't wear my contacts.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Now wait a sec....I've yet to do anything homosexual with myself so uh..why's it rainbow...


coming onto H&K


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

Nylak said:


> You're a furry; you're automatically gay.
> 
> Or at least bi.



Haha, I'm a huge furfag and I love like a lot few gay pics but I've yet to go the extra mile 




CannonFodder said:


> I thought you were gay.



I think of myself as a gay but as I've said before, I've yet to do anything...I'm still a virgin FFS. Ya never know...



Crysix Corps said:


> coming onto H&K



FALSE, That has yet to occur and I HIGHLY doubt it ever will.


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> ...The glasses totally killed my mental image of you. Also long hair is long.


 
Mine's longer, and I'm a guy. :V


----------



## Browder (Mar 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Haha, I'm a huge furfag and I love like a lot few gay pics but I've yet to go the extra mile



I can't wait until you realize how much worse it is compared to your expectations.



leon said:


> Mine's longer, and I'm a guy. :V



Hippie.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> I can't wait until you realize how much worse it is compared to your expectations.




Wow, way to basically say "Hey, hope you're not happy with yourself..."

I've pondered it for quite a while and I'm not daunted by the thought, it very well might happen but nothing's set in stone.


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 17, 2010)

Lady ga ga has long hair, but she also has a penis, hmmm....


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 17, 2010)

Oscar Wilder said:


> Lady gaga has long hair, but she also has a penis, hmmm....



Are you sure she has a penis, she flashed her vag at the Philly concert to make up for the cancellation of a previous one.


----------



## Browder (Mar 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wow, way to basically say "Hey, hope you're not happy with yourself..."
> 
> I've pondered it for quite a while and I'm not daunted by the thought, it very well might happen but nothing's set in stone.



That did come across kinda douchey didn't it? It's just that I knew so many people who were like "OMG I NEED 2 LOSE MAH VIRGINITY!!!0ne11!!" and they rushed it and then felt like shit. All I see from you is porn. Forgive me if I misinterpreted that to mean that you don't think about consequences.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 17, 2010)

What the hell is the obsession with lady gaga's imaginary penis, anyway?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 17, 2010)

Nylak said:


> What the hell is the obsession with lady gaga's imaginary penis, anyway?


Lady Gaga is stupid


----------



## Browder (Mar 17, 2010)

Nylak said:


> What the hell is the obsession with lady gaga's imaginary penis, anyway?



Even she's caught on to it. And recently she just gave the people what they wanted.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> That did come across kinda douchey didn't it? It's just that I knew so many people who were like "OMG I NEED 2 LOSE MAH VIRGINITY!!!0ne11!!" and they rushed it and then felt like shit. All I see from you is porn. Forgive me if I misinterpreted that to mean that you don't think about consequences.



I understand. I may be all porn but I feel happy around certain people (Sheesh, not THAT happy...)I just find them more pleasant than women at most times so why not go the extra yard and get a little murry purry with em


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8g3d5wVqNQQ


----------



## Nylak (Mar 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> Even she's caught on to it. And recently she just gave the people what they wanted.


 
Yes, but what's the source of the whole thing?  Does anybody even know?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 17, 2010)

Her face needs to be hit with a brick. It might look better.


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8g3d5wVqNQQ

Seriously, she got it out by accident on the bbc


----------



## Browder (Mar 17, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yes, but what's the source of the whole thing?  Does anybody even know?



It's just how the average consumer thinks. She's a pop icon, but she's too fucking weird. SOMETHING MUST BE WRONG WITH HER.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Her face needs to be hit with a brick. It might look better.



Gah, that sounds painful...I prefer something agonizing like taking an oxy-acetylene torch to her....


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yes, but what's the source of the whole thing? Does anybody even know?


 
Jealousy and media rumors.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Gah, that sounds painful...I prefer something agonizing like taking an oxy-acetylene torch to her....



Now now, if she* gets too pretty she might develop a huge ego.


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 17, 2010)

The source is a BBC cameraman!!!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Gah, that sounds painful...I prefer something agonizing like taking an oxy-acetylene torch to her....


Thermite could be fun.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 17, 2010)

Oscar Wilder said:


> does anyone know if there Are actually any legitimate Girl furries in the world? Ones that people have actually seen or can prove it and that arn't just men pretending?
> 
> Or are there no girls on the internet and all underage teens are actually FBI agents Trolling.


**raises paw* Me, I'm a girl.*


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 17, 2010)

We are gonna have to make a decision soon peoples, Are the "girl" members really girls or the FBI trolling?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 17, 2010)

Oscar Wilder said:


> We are gonna have to make a decision soon peoples, Are the "girl" members* really girls *or the *FBI trolling*?


Really girls but you can't always be too sure. Some are trolls some aren't.

I'm part of the percentage of not being a troll.


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 17, 2010)

PROOF!!! lol

maybe you are just a well trained FBI agent


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 17, 2010)

I'd show proof, but I don't want you to look at me. :< Furries are either really perverted or overcritical trolls.


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 17, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> I'd show proof, but I don't want you to look at me. :< Furries are either really perverted or overcritical trolls.



Very well trained FBI agent. lol


----------



## Usarise (Mar 17, 2010)

Oscar Wilder said:


> Very well trained FBI agent. lol


 THE GOVERNMENT! THE BE WATCHIN OUR FORUMZ! 0_0


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 17, 2010)

I think the FBI are on to us, the forum has ran out of "girls" to post


----------



## iBolt! (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sarah_furry, http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kameterrapin


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 17, 2010)

Oscar Wilder said:


> does anyone know if there Are actually any legitimate Girl furries in the world? Ones that people have actually seen or can prove it and that arn't just men pretending?
> 
> Or are there no girls on the internet and all underage teens are actually FBI agents Trolling.





Yes there are legitimate female furries online. I have seen them with my own two eyes. The thing is, the fandom is made up mostly of males.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 17, 2010)

Oscar Wilder said:


> PROOF!!! lol
> 
> maybe you are just a well trained FBI agent




It isn't the FBI who is trolling, it is you doing the trolling.


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 17, 2010)

We need balance.


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 17, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It isn't the FBI who is trolling, it is you doing the trolling.



Awww no, they are on to me!!! run for the hills.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 17, 2010)

The girls tend to be the best artists and make the best art.

The source for my claim? 

Nanook123, Spunky, Mahrkale, XianJaguar, Dingbat, Marymouse, Etuix, Drawfurry, Jailbird, SilverDeni, Princess_Rei, Frisket, Lennymutt,
help me out here...


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm a female, and I know another girl who's a cat, and a few others at school who I suspect are furs.


----------



## Pokemon Lust (Mar 17, 2010)

Well I got flashed by one once! They looked pretty real to me. o.o


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I'm a female, and I know another girl who's a cat, and a few others at school who I suspect are furs.


Do you suspect that I am a furry?


----------



## Ratte (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm a girl irl.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm a girl irl.


Be careful, you might get raped by some horny kid.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Be careful, you might get raped by some horny kid.



I thought I made it quite clear that I'm the one who does the rapings.

Also, yuck.  People wouldn't touch me with their ten-cm pole even if they were that desperate.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I thought I made it quite clear that I'm the one who does the rapings.
> 
> Also, yuck.  People wouldn't touch me with their ten-cm pole even if they were that desperate.


You need to stop being so emo today =[

Also it's furries we're talking about here, they'll do anything that they can rub their penis on/in.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You need to stop being so emo today =[
> 
> Also it's furries we're talking about here, they'll do anything that they can rub their penis on/in.



I'm gross.  :I

Bathing?  What's that?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm gross.  :I
> 
> Bathing?  What's that?


It is a mystery.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Hehe* Honestly now, I find it sort of annoying that everyone's talking about other furries raping them...Seriously now, most furries act fucked up but are "normal" and have a sense of right and wrong. I'm a fine example, I think that less than 5% of people in the whole furry fandom would actually rape another fur....


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Hehe* Honestly now, I find it sort of annoying that everyone's talking about other furries raping them...Seriously now, most furries act fucked up but are "normal" and have a sense of right and wrong. I'm a fine example, I think that less than 5% of people in the whole furry fandom would actually rape another fur....


It's because furries are heartless sex friends who want to fuck anything and everything they see.


----------



## Browder (Mar 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Hehe* Honestly now, I find it sort of annoying that everyone's talking about other furries raping them...Seriously now, most furries act fucked up but are "normal" and have a sense of right and wrong. I'm a fine example, I think that less than 5% of people in the whole furry fandom would actually rape another fur....



Because less than 5% is totally a statistic to be proud of. *eyeroll*


----------



## Sumi (Mar 17, 2010)

-Raises hand- Oh, I'm a female! 100% Too lol


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 17, 2010)

According to my danger zone, I'm female.


----------



## inuyasharlz (Mar 17, 2010)

Here's the real question that needs to be asked: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1652768#post1652768


----------



## Willow (Mar 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm gross.  :I
> 
> Bathing?  What's that?


I bet you're not :3


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes we do.


----------



## FoxBody (Mar 18, 2010)

Sumi said:


> -Raises hand- Oh, I'm a female! 100% Too lol



thats my favorite kind! lol


----------



## Telnac (Mar 18, 2010)

Oscar Wilder said:


> does anyone know if there Are actually any legitimate Girl furries in the world? Ones that people have actually seen or can prove it and that arn't just men pretending?
> 
> Or are there no girls on the internet and all underage teens are actually FBI agents Trolling.


Just came back from a furmeet where there were plenty of furries that were either female or had seriously big man-boobs!


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 18, 2010)

...Jannali, NeonSlushie, SilentRavyn, Red-Dog, Iridium, Ilayas (seriously, you should ring her up sometime), KittMouri, GreyKitty, Kitty-Sama, Kacey...

See my previous post if you want to know what I'm talking about


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 18, 2010)

<<< Female ^.=.^ 

I have to agree with anthroguy when it comes to females and art. Even though the ones listed don't have my preferred art style, I have to say that most of the amazingly creative and more detailed art seems to come mostly from women. hehe


----------



## Ratte (Mar 18, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I bet you're not :3



:I


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 18, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I'm a female, *and I know another girl who's a cat*, and a few others at school who I suspect are furs.



Really? I am pretty certain anthro's don't exist.


----------



## Willow (Mar 18, 2010)

Ratte said:


> :I


No you're not D:
You're fine


----------



## Foxxtrot (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm a female furry, last I checked.  Pretty sure, anyway. ^^


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Foxxtrot said:


> I'm a female furry, last I checked.  Pretty sure, anyway. ^^


 Lets make babies.


----------



## Piggy (Mar 19, 2010)

No, girl furries are a myth. Everyone knows that.

I do not exist irl.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 19, 2010)

Outerparty Member said:
			
		

> Do furries exist?





			
				Comrade Jesusfish said:
			
		

> Of course they exist.





			
				Outerparty Member said:
			
		

> Do furry girls exist like you or me?





			
				Comrade Jesusfish said:
			
		

> You do not exist.


 
 I have had this conversation before.


----------



## darzoz (Mar 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> Even she's caught on to it. And recently she just gave the people what they wanted.


 Is it sad that the first thing I noticed wasn't that she was topless but rather that she was wearing pants?

Any way. I-I don't have much to say on this subject.
Trolls are trolls, 12 year old kids are FBI agents and girls are a myth.


not realy, but it's fun to think that. 
You know I played KingdomHearts for 6 hours straight today.... O_0


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes they do I have a picture! O_O


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 19, 2010)

Seriously, people, if you like women enough you'd have the intelligence to look outside the fandom as well.  Seriously.


----------



## Mojotaian (Mar 19, 2010)

is it really THAT important?



Piggy said:


> No, girl furries are a myth.


 
YOU MEAN THOSE WEREN'T VAGINA'S ON FA!!?!??


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 19, 2010)

Mojotaian said:


> YOU MEAN THOSE WEREN'T VAGINA'S ON FA!!?!??


That is why there is porn my good sir, so you have the illusion of what it would look like if they were real 
Silly boy.


----------



## JoeStrike (Mar 19, 2010)

Oscar Wilder said:


> does anyone know if there Are actually any legitimate Girl furries in the world? Ones that people have actually seen or can prove it and that arn't just men pretending?



Go to a convention.


----------



## Bir (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey look, I'm a girl. XD


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 19, 2010)

Bir said:


> Hey look, I'm a girl. XD


People always think I am


----------



## Bir (Mar 19, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> People always think I am


 
Cuzza the pictures, right? XD I would have questioned the "Edie"


Someday, I'm gonna be Alan Rickman on the forums. Usually guys pretend to be girls, but I'm gonna try it the other way around one day. *nods*


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 19, 2010)

Bir said:


> Cuzza the pictures, right? XD I would have questioned the "Edie"
> 
> 
> Someday, I'm gonna be Alan Rickman on the forums. Usually guys pretend to be girls, but I'm gonna try it the other way around one day. *nods*


At least Cannon Fodder can tell I am a guy, even from my pictures 
Edie is a great name


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 19, 2010)

There's something in the picture that tells me that you're a guy. o-o


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 19, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> There's something in the picture that tells me that you're a guy. o-o


What picture where, who?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 19, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> What picture where, who?


 It was one of your past avies


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh alright then, yes good on ya! :3


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 19, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Oh alright then, yes good on ya! :3


* I is genius*


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 19, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> * I is genius*


I believe you darling, I believe you.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 19, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> * I is genius*



NO
Cirno is a genius

I don't mean myself - there is a series of videos called "Cirno is a genius".


----------



## Lazydabear (Mar 19, 2010)

Little Red Riding Hood must of been the insperation for wolf fursona's in this Fandom?


----------



## ToasterSquid (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a vagina, does that count?


----------



## Anuv (Mar 19, 2010)

b


----------



## ToasterSquid (Mar 19, 2010)

Aww, shame ;^;


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 19, 2010)

Eh, someone from Ohio. Howdy neighbor!

But yeah, some girls can get quite annoying and give off lethal amounts of drama....


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> People always think I am



you're a black woman.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you're a black woman.


 what gender are you zrcalo?   i always think of u as a girl.... am i right?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

Usarise said:


> what gender are you zrcalo?   i always think of u as a girl.... am i right?



stop asking... because I'll lie to you.

I'm a black woman.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> stop asking... because I'll lie to you.
> 
> I'm a black woman.


 you dont seem black to me but ok ^^   

i pictured you more as a short white girl :/


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 19, 2010)

ToasterSquid said:


> I have a vagina, does that count?



Tits or GTFO.

Sorry, favorite quote from a youtube series called "=3"


----------



## Usarise (Mar 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Tits or GTFO.
> 
> Sorry, favorite quote from a youtube series called "=3"


lies! thats the 4chan motto!


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 19, 2010)

there are tons of females in the community! lots of girls just dont like to be as active as others and tend to be overlooked^^
actually about 60% of the artists i watch turned out to be female


----------



## ToasterSquid (Mar 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Tits or GTFO.
> 
> Sorry, favorite quote from a youtube series called "=3"



Now those I don't have....


----------



## Usarise (Mar 19, 2010)

ToasterSquid said:


> Now those I don't have....


 yes you do.   yes you do.....


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 19, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lies! thats the 4chan motto!


.
4chan is for noobs, fchan and ychan are better :3



CaptainCool said:


> there are tons of females in the community! lots of girls just dont like to be as active as others and tend to be overlooked^^
> actually about 60% of the artists i watch turned out to be female



This, I know tons of artists who are females but most of them don't post on the FAF..


----------

